

How TED Learned That 'Giving It Away' Increased Both Popularity and Revenue - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/casestudies/articles/20110217/01444113148/case-study-how-ted-learned-that-giving-it-away-increased-both-popularity-revenue.shtml

======
joelhaus
Chris Anderson also talked about this in an interview with Charlie Rose last
week: <http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/11483>

